# 2004 Merak



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I bought an NOS 2004 Merak, sight unseen, from Glory Cycles. I resisted, but there it was, in my size, at a very decent price.
Anyone have one? I haven't built it up, yet, and I am curious about thoughts. From what I've researched, the common themes are stiff and not so light but razor sharp handling and overall very good to excellent.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Bill, congrats on the new frame. Personally, I'd steer clear of a shop called Gloryhole Cycles; but that's just me. 

How do you plan to build her up? If this is your first experience with an Italian frame you should definately seek advice on stem length and handlebar placement. You won't experience that "razor sharp" Italian handling unless your head and hands are positioned way out on that front wheel. The geometry of an Italian bike is unique in this way and, when properly built, you'll know why. 

Please post pics of your frame on the De Rosa pic thread. I hope your frame is painted in De Rosa's robin egg blue color. mmmmmmmm.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

Paris_Metro said:


> Bill, congrats on the new frame. Personally, I'd steer clear of a shop called Gloryhole Cycles; but that's just me.
> 
> How do you plan to build her up? If this is your first experience with an Italian frame you should definately seek advice on stem length and handlebar placement. You won't experience that "razor sharp" Italian handling unless your head and hands are positioned way out on that front wheel. The geometry of an Italian bike is unique in this way and, when properly built, you'll know why.
> 
> Please post pics of your frame on the De Rosa pic thread. I hope your frame is painted in De Rosa's robin egg blue color. mmmmmmmm.


I actually have several Italian bikes -- two pegorettis and a Fondriest. And I have to say, I don't know what you mean. I've built them up with 11 cm stems because that's what Eddy always recommended. The frames are all on the small side -- I'm 5'8", and the frames are all 52 or 53, c-c.

It's not robins egg blue. it's a darker blue matte finish with some silvery accents. I actually like the graphic design of the 2003 bikes better aesthetically, and they were lighter, too, without the carbon rear.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm jealous. Which Pegoretti models do you own? Which decals?

I'm sure somebody else can explain the stem length thing better than I can. And I probably shouldn't have implied all Italian bikes are set up this way; I just know that De Rosa and Colnago are (I think Pinarello too). I think the concept is to center the body to acheive maximum wheel performance and handling. Try the Colnago forum, there is some nut out there who is sure to give you more information than you ever cared to know. I ride a De Rosa King which is set up entirely different than any of the other bikes I've owned. And it handles like a dream.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

The guy who fit my bike used to be a professional racer and mechanic. His rule of thumb for choosing the optimal stem size, on a De Rosa or Colnago, is that you should be able to see a small portion of the front hub when your hands are positioned in the drops or on the tops of the bars. The front hub should be totally eclipsed by your bars when riding the hoods. While doing this test you should be seated in your normal riding position. He advised me to never go with anything shorter than a 110 or 120 stem. Since I went with a Deda integrated bar I won't be changing it out anytime soon.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a steel Marcelo, pearl white front and light blue for about the rear two-thirds. I actually cannot now recall the design, but it was his standard design for a few years around 2001-2003 or so. I also have a dark blue 8:30 am, aluminum. The Marcelo is custom, the 8:30 is off the shelf. I like them both quite a bit.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

So, can someone explain the "Italian" bike set up as opposed to other bikes? I have two DeRosas which I fitted through 'trial and error' mainly. Cool bikes are one of my passions, so I have had lottsa different high enders lately and I have a good idea of where I want my feet, butt and hands. When I built the King, I simply measured some of my other bikes and started there. I experimented with stems, saddle position and seat height till it rode right for me. But, I recently got a Look 585 and copied my King's and my Dual's set-up, generally, and it feels pretty strange..Not bad, but for instance, riding on the brake hoods on the DeRosas, my front hub is 'eclipsed' when on the Look, I can see the whole thing and an extra inch behind the hub! Same size frames, all, and I swap components around from a big assortment of stuff..

Just wondering if someone can tell me what "traditional Italian' is compared to the French frame, or a Merlin, or a Cannondale, or a Trek or a Time..some of the other frames I've ridden lately. BTW, I love the way the King handled and I race the Dual in Crits and mountain races still..Great bikes!
Thanks, Don Hanson


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

just a glance at the geometry of each frame -- the geometries are pretty different. The Look has a slacker STA and a correspondingly longer TT dimension. DeRosa doesn't advertise its HTA, and neither lists their wheelbase, but these dimensions can make significant differences in the way a bike handles.
The "eclipsing the hub" test, while it's probably not a bad rule of thumb, can vary significantly depending on how high your head is relative to the bars. The bars and the hub can be in the exact same alignment, but if your head is in a different place, it's going to look different.
I think that what is considered more traditional Italian frame design is square, where the seat tube dimension and the top tube dimension are roughly the same. More modern frames tend to lengthen the top tube relative to the seat tube. I think.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

*Luigino*

:Yawn: Come on Bill, I'm dying to see the pearl white Marcelo. POST SOME PICS! Once upon a time I was going to buy a Pegoretti Luigino in the pearl white and viola. For some reason I opted for a carbon fiber jobby instead. I still dream about that Pegoretti. Ah, maybe some day.


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

*My De Rosa Merak*


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

*I built the sucker up, and*



bill said:


> I bought an NOS 2004 Merak, sight unseen, from Glory Cycles. I resisted, but there it was, in my size, at a very decent price.
> Anyone have one? I haven't built it up, yet, and I am curious about thoughts. From what I've researched, the common themes are stiff and not so light but razor sharp handling and overall very good to excellent.


it's fabulous. 
I love it.
Solid, stable, comfortable. 
Nice.
The metallic panels are a little weird and dated, but the bike is still great.
No pix, because I'm illiterate, but maybe I can get it together. Right now it's built up with Record, Neutrons, Easton EC90 Equipe Pro bars, and a Selle San Marco Rever something or other saddle on which the jury is still out.


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

Glad you are enjoying the bike. I have been riding mine for close to three years, and loving every minute. Everyone likes to comment on how nice the Merak looks. It will be sad to se mine go when the new Protos shows up.

Here is a newer photo with the new wheels.


----------

